# Game Networks



## Frost (Oct 27, 2004)

Do any of you guys visit any Gaming Networks on a regular basis ? If so, which ones? I usually visit Gamespy once a day and PlanetWarcraft every few days to catch up on any developments with World of Warcraft or Warcraft III.  Have any of you worked for a Gaming Network before?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 1, 2004)

I used to visit Gamespy to play Operation Flashpoint - but all those adverts were very annoying. I never really got to play any decent OFP games online, so I basically stopped going.


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 6, 2004)

Frost said:
			
		

> Do any of you guys visit any Gaming Networks on a regular basis ? If so, which ones? I usually visit Gamespy once a day and PlanetWarcraft every few days to catch up on any developments with World of Warcraft or Warcraft III.


I don't visit gaming networks on a regular basis, but I do tend to pop my head in at playstation's website from time to time.  I have my game library set-up there, and I have made an extremely small handful of posts at its forums, but that is about it in my involvement in the place.  Other than playstation, I usually don't bother returning to much of the gaming networks out there, to be honest.  Moderators of these places usually fall into the comic book store clerk stereotype: having a smug, disconnected, and elitist opinion on about everything under the sun.  When adminstrators and moderators take that attitude, the forums/sites tend to be either greatly under-moderated (meaning, their friends get away with murder, or, at least, threats of it) or overly moderated (sorry, but I just don't find whole sub-forums dedicated to moderators' gloating over banning such-and-such chatter or having a pantheon of moderators reminding every single "newbie" to read the FAQs and site rules as either welcoming or proper).  

As far as gaming networks designed to host some sort of multi-user game, the last (and only, really) network I was involved was the server for the first Diablo game.  I enjoyed my time there, regardless of it being overly-hacked. 



			
				Frost said:
			
		

> Have any of you worked for a Gaming Network before?


The closes I have ever come to being actively involved in any form of a Gaming Network was when I adminstrated a room at a rping website.  It was designed as chatrooms that, instead of being truly real-time, post-centered pages that you refreshed to see communications back and forth by the users of the room.  It is quicker and less confusing than I am making it out to be, and it tends to fit the community text related rping better than real-time chatting and forum rping, actually.  Either way, it was short lived.

Good question.


----------

